# What's the era you explore the least?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

In my case, I listen to 20th century and contemporary works most of the time. Don't get me wrong, I know some of you would call me a dumb person but I get bored listening to the baroque and classical era. Romanticism is amazing, I like it but I don't fo there too often either.

Now some pictures of composers I like:

K. Stockhausen










Steve Reich and Philip Glass:










Arnold Schoenberg:










Edgard Varèse










Krzysztof Penderecki:


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Baroque doesn't bore me at all. Love it

A lot of the classical period seems to though so I listen to the that period the least by far. I am actually exploring it more right now with Haydn's london symphonies and I am actually finding them enjoyable, so maybe I'll grow into it more.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Medieval is something I never listen to, or maybe I do...Many recordings of Renaissance masses start with a chant that I guess is from the earlier period. I can listen all day to ranaissance, baroque, classical, romantic and modern music, but I have to get along with my wife too


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess I explore the less XXI th century music. I have my personal seasons, when I listen to most baroque, classical, early music, romantic, etc.

Here´s Varèse with Antonin Artaud (1933), one of my heroes (now I'm writing an article about him):










They worked together in some (not realized) projects. Artaud aprecciated Varèse music as close to his theatre conceptions, while he considered Messiaen' s music as too soft...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Medieval and renaissance. I did not particularly like what I heard, so I stopped. The same (but I tried longer) for baroque outside Bach.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm not familiar with any music from the Mesozoic era... probably because the world was being overrun by dinosaurs.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't listen much to Italian baroque - there are some wonderful works, of course, but overall it doesn't really grip me. German and French baroque is an entirely different matter; I can't get enough Bach, Handel, Rameau, Charpentier etc.

OK, "Italian baroque" is a style within an era, rather than an era per se, but it's one (sizeable!) area of music I don't explore all that often.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

My listening is almost exclusively 20th Century and 21st Century. 

As of now, pre 20th Century does little for me. And it is not for lack of trying, either. I continually give earlier eras a shot, but so far, nothing has clicked with me.

I wish I could find something to like in earlier eras, as there would be so much more music for me to enjoy.


----------



## MadMusicist (Jan 14, 2017)

Medieval and Renaissance for me as well. I started listening to classical music from the Baroque and Classical Eras and had been expanding my horizons forward every since, but I don't think I've taken taken enough time to look back in time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

arnerich said:


> I'm not familiar with any music from the Mesozoic era... probably because the world was being overrun by dinosaurs.


Some of the popular music from that era is still heard. For instance "Who Says Size Don't Count," by T Rex and the Pterodactyls.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

In general I don't really listen to anything earlier then late baroque.

So no Monteverdi, polyphony, gregorian chant....

Although I acknowledge the beauty and quality of that music, it gets on my nerves when listening longer then 15 minutes, there's something annoyingly repetitive about it.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd answer the question differently based on what "explore" means. If explore is similar to "listen to", my answer is probably Renaissance/Medieval. I do enjoy both those eras but somewhat less than other eras. If explore means "listen to new works or composers", then my answer is probably the Romantic. I spent most of my early listening on the Romantic era so I feel I've sampled more works and composers from that era, and I'm less interested in exploring new ones. Almost all my exploration of new works is from the modern/contemporary eras and to a much lesser extent Baroque/Renaissance.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Baroque, and pre-Baroque. 
In fact, I don't really go back further than Beethoven.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I seldom listen to anything pre-baroque, though I do enjoy the profusion of Picardy thirds in some Renaissance music and also its preoccupation with complex accented rhythms. I just don't take the time to explore it much. Medieval is outside of my music language. If I listen to it, it's mostly for the novelty. 

So for me almost anything from Monteverdi to Saariaho is great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Classical era interests me the least. I listen to a little more baroque, but mainly the keyboard works. I've always been a romantic, and 20th century fan. And I know almost no early music. I guess it's too ascetic for my tastes?


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Heliogabo said:


> I guess I explore the less XXI th century music. I have my personal seasons, when I listen to most baroque, classical, early music, romantic, etc.
> 
> Here´s Varèse with Antonin Artaud (1933), one of my heroes (now I'm writing an article about him):
> 
> ...


Lovely photograph!


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Classical era interests me the least. I listen to a little more baroque, but mainly the keyboard works. I've always been a romantic, and 20th century fan. And I know almost no early music. I guess it's too ascetic for my tastes?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Brahms and Bach take up most of my listening time.

I'll leave it to the TC accountants to organize all the different eras that I may be snubbing.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Simon Moon said:


> My listening is almost exclusively 20th Century and 21st Century.
> 
> As of now, pre 20th Century does little for me. And it is not for lack of trying, either. I continually give earlier eras a shot, but so far, nothing has clicked with me.
> 
> I wish I could find something to like in earlier eras, as there would be so much more music for me to enjoy.


We should make a club where just 20th/21st Century listeners would be in.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Basically the inverse of you. I could count on one hand the amount of CDs I own that have music from after 1960. I've explored it occasionally via YouTube, but nothing has really interested me much yet. 

I also can't say I've investigated much before Baroque either. The music I listen to mostly spans the years 1650-1960, with the bulk of it from 1850-1920. The late 19th century is my favorite period of classical music.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

What I listen to least is Medieval, Renaissance, and Classical era music outside of Mozart.

After these what I listen to least is post-1950 music. I think it is important to stay in touch with newer music, but most of what I listen to in contemporary music I don't resonate with strongly. It doesn't seem like Post-1950 there have been any composers that have a very clear path forward others are following. Its more like a bunch of different experiments with varying degrees of success.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Anything before Monteverdi I guess. I like the 19th and 20th Century the most. Getting into more modern stuff as of late.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Classical era, I guess, as I very rarely listen to any composer from that period that isn't Mozart, Haydn, CPE Bach or Gluck.



tdc said:


> It doesn't seem like Post-1950 there have been any composers that have a very clear path forward others are following. Its more like a bunch of different experiments with varying degrees of success.


I mean, there are some clear movements and trends...Spectralism, Post-Minimalism, New Complexity, etc.


----------



## Baregrass (Feb 16, 2015)

The moderns except for Barber. I think his adagio is one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever written. Otherwise I like anything from Gregorian chant all the way through the Romantics except for Wagner.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Classical era

Varese is better


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> I guess I explore the less XXI th century music. I have my personal seasons, when I listen to most baroque, classical, early music, romantic, etc.
> 
> Here´s Varèse with Antonin Artaud (1933), one of my heroes (now I'm writing an article about him):
> 
> ...


Now your Talkin..................


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Medieval and most Renaissance music. I do enjoy a few composers from the transitional period between the Renaissance and the Baroque (Monteverdi, Sweelinck, Byrd). But anything before that...I just can't get into it, although I've tried. 

I think what it comes down to is, I strongly prefer the sound of common-practice tonality--the earlier stuff "speaks" a different language and it's hard for me to wrap my head around it!


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow, Medieval and Renaissance seem like the least popular eras. And here I thought 130,000 views for a not-so-publicized Machaut were a good indication!






For my part, I seldom listen to the heavy Romantic repertoire, e.g. Schumann, Brahms, Liszt, even Mahler and Bruckner. Someone once told me I'm "stylistically incompatible". Ah well!


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Classical era. I seldom toss on Mozart or Haydn unless its a Sunday morning brunch or something like Mothers Day. I love and respect these cats, I just don't feel the urge to listen to them very often. I find the eras surrounding them (baroque and romantic, especially late romantic) more interesting and satisfying to my ears.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Classical. I love Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven, but that's it.

I listen to all other eras pretty equally, going back to medieval music.

Btw here's the interview of Ligeti where that quote above comes from; it doesn't mean quite what it sounds like out of context: http://www.ronsen.org/monkminkpinkpunk/9/gl5.html

Ligeti has always been very interested in, and influenced by, old music.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Seems like Medieval and Renaissance are the ignored kids at school.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Aside from CPE Bach, who is fascinating, Gluck, Haydn and Mozart, I don't care much about the Classical era except for a stray work here and there. Really, I don't often listen even to those four. Good thing Beethoven came along to shake things up.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't forget Boccherini. What a great era.


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

In general, music should be appreciated throughout its ages. It is interesting to see how it has evolved over time. But for the purposes of the post, the ages that I least like are the Medieval, Renaissance (except some Byrd, Palestrina, Monteverdi and Victoria works), Baroque (except Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Telemann, Albinoni, Corelli and Pergolesi), Classical (except Mozart, Haydn and some others). My main tastes lie between Romanticism (including Beethoven and Schubert) and music of the twentieth century.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I struggle to explore the extreme forms of avant-garde (old now from the 1950s to contemporary).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Every era is valuable in a historical context but when it comes to simply listening I haven't got any affection for music produced before the late Baroque period. Similar situation with jazz - I'm fond of most jazz from 50's hard bop onwards but earlier forms such as Dixieland, Ragtime etc. largely leave me cold.


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

Before Romanticism And After Modernism Are The Least Explored Eras For Me. But I've Been Listening To CM For 9 Months So There's A LOTTTTT To Explore For Me


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

armanvd said:


> Before Romanticism And After Modernism Are The Least Explored Eras For Me. But I've Been Listening To CM For 9 Months So There's A LOTTTTT To Explore For Me


I've been listening for over 30 years and there is STILL a lot to explore for me.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)




----------

